# Steeler Faithful Bring Home A Win



## Burgh (Oct 21, 2007)

It was a close call, but the Steelers pulled it out and now have a six pack of Superbowl rings. Daggett and Norbert were pulling hard for the Black and Gold. Norbert was pretty tuckered out after it was all said and done.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You have some real die hard fans there. Glad their team got the job done. Cute pictures.


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

OMG. I love it! Go Steelers!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are the best looking steelers, I have ever seen. And that last picture just cracked me up. Looks like Norbert had alittle bit of to much of the guacomole dip or beer. LOL


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are some great pictures. Now they can rest up until next football season.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Great pictures!

What are we all going to do this Sunday??? I hate when football season ends.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

definately better looking than the average Steelers fan!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Great pictures--they all look adorable!


----------

